# Back to Bourbon



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I bought and tried 4 Roses single barrel
It has become my new favorite....


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Agreed, I have become very fond of the 4 roses.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

My newest favorite is Jeffersons ocean, I think it's way too pricey but my girlfriend bought a bottle for me. Been sitting on a bottle for about 6 months now, might get another one for Christmas of I'm good lol.

Still been gettin lucky and finding Buffalo Trace every couple of months around here.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Four roses single barrel is one of the first bourbons that got me hooked. It's absolutely incredible.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

my personal opinion is You can't go wrong with Bourbon no matter what LOL


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I just finished my first bottle of 4 Rose's single barrel last night. Really liked it, and went to pick-up another this morning,. But the clerk reccomend the small batch select..........After only one glass ....this is my new everyday bourbon, and I instantly filled-up a flask for the water.


----------



## SwitchbackXT (Jun 13, 2020)

Wild turkey 101 or wild turkey rare breed are my go to’s!


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Four Roses is nice. Tried it a few years ago after touring their rack house in Kentucky and sipping their varieties! Buffalo trace is my current fave. Highly recommend High West Double Rye! It’s very good. Check out www.breakingbourbon.com for reviews.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Current sipping situation. My buddy was gifted this but not a bourbon drinker so he gifted it to me. Incredible, smooth, complex, delicious.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

^^^^ nice stuff right there. Kinda pricey and hard to find around here.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

bridgeman said:


> ^^^^ nice stuff right there. Kinda pricey and hard to find around here.


Haha yea i made sure to ask him multiple times if he really wanted to give this away. I'll have to fry him up some walleye here one of these weekends.


----------



## bucksandeyes75 (Apr 25, 2013)

Four Roses , Elijah Craig (all of em) Wild Turkey Rare Breed always on the shelf


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

My wife brought this one home for me to try out.


----------



## Bill1966 (Dec 18, 2020)

I've tried quite a few different bourbons. My bride and I and another couple did the bourbon trail. I highly recommend it for a 3 or 4 day vacation. But, the best, cheap bourbon I found is Very Old Barton. I have only found it in Kentucky and Alabama. It's bottom shelf but tastes like mid-shelf bourbon. Around $24.00-$28.00 price range for a half-gallon.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Ohio holds lottery for the right to buy $2,500 bottle of liquor


COLUMBUS, Ohio (WCMH) — It’s a lottery, but these high-end bottles of booze are definitely not free. Ohio Liquor Control is letting people this week submit their name and personal infor…




fox8.com


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Redheads said:


> Ohio holds lottery for the right to buy $2,500 bottle of liquor
> 
> 
> COLUMBUS, Ohio (WCMH) — It’s a lottery, but these high-end bottles of booze are definitely not free. Ohio Liquor Control is letting people this week submit their name and personal infor…
> ...


Crazy. I love Bourbon but there is no way i'd pay that kind of money for any of it. It's all about bragging rights at that point.


----------



## bass&assassassin (Mar 13, 2019)

SwitchbackXT said:


> Wild turkey 101 or wild turkey rare breed are my go to’s!


Whyataka 101. That’s what we call Wild Turkey 101. After about 5/6 shots all I can say is Whyataka!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

This was referred by a co-worker thats pretty big into Bourbon. It's pretty good, but still on the fence if this can truly be considered a true bourbon. Some chemists up in Cleveland started this company and somehow using pressurization they can make this "bourbon" with only aging it for about a month then into the bottle it goes. It's defiantly an interesting concept, but when it comes to bourbon, there's really no cheating the system.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Any fans of Rebel Yell?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bucksandeyes75 said:


> Four Roses , Elijah Craig (all of em) Wild Turkey Rare Breed always on the shelf


Checked the nearest liquor store the other day, and it turns out they have a nice selection of 4 Roses. 4 different types actually. Goikng to have to try one of those. Also, checked a liquor agency in a Giant Eagle store. They had some really fancy, pricey bourbons that I never heard of in one section. When I got home I realized I didn't see any of the standards like Jim Beam. I figured they must have their bourbons in 2 different places. I'll have to go back and check.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm told these are all excellent















but I guess my palate isn't refined, J B black and Wild Turkey are good enough for me. 
Enjoy !


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

Try the Jefferson Very Old, I think it’s better than the Oceans that I’ve had and a little cheaper (just no boat ride).


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

Anyone try red neck Riviera? It's my current favorite.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

garhtr said:


> I'm told these are all excellent
> View attachment 478704
> View attachment 478705
> 
> ...


For a cheaper bourbon, that larceny is really really good. It's a bit mild for my liking, but has a very vanilla/ oatmeal raisin cookie note on the taste. I think i picked a bottle up for around 25$ last year.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Ten Bears said:


> Any fans of Rebel Yell?


Not too bad as far as nose and taste
Gives me a nasty headache if I have a few fingers on the rocks


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I went back to that store I mentioned in my last post. They have a great selection of bourbon, and the lady who runs the department is a bourbon fan! She likes Bulleit. Also, the separate shelf of stuff wasn't necessarily their high ticket items, although one of them was $2 hundy. They're just new items. While we're talking I notice these Christmas gift packs with a bottle each of Jim Beam Black Label extra aged, Basil Hayden's, and Elijah Craig. Then I saw the price, 50 bucks! Huh? How can sell it at that price? A closer look revealed that they were 375ml bottles. But still, it's an easy way to taste test 3 different bourbon if you've never had them before.


----------



## albionsteelheader (Nov 11, 2010)

My 'go to' lately has been "Blade & Bow", which was recommended by a younger gentleman while standing in line picking up Buffalo Trace a few weeks ago.....glad I took his advice - runs about $50


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm a fan of the 4 roses also but for many of the others I really like it depends how I feel like drinking that day . Buffalo trace is my normal mixer and if i want to kick it up some weller 107. I would say eagle rare and EH Taylor are my two either neat or 1 small cube drink and a new one I really like is Shenk's sour mash. I have learned I'm not a fan of the high test stuff or rye's. I have the weller 12 and full proof but have not cracked them yet but I cant see them sitting around much longer.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

If it has not been pointed out everyone needs to try Wild Turkey Rare Breed you will be amazed. At that price point it's a great choice for sipping.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sonder said:


> If it has not been pointed out everyone needs to try Wild Turkey Rare Breed you will be amazed. At that price point it's a great choice for sipping.


If you have the extra money and can find it, wild Turkey Kentucky Spirit is awesome.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Does anyone else think Angels Envy is extremely overhyped? I was super disappointed the first time i picked up a bottle. Super "oaky" and just kind of bland.


----------



## albionsteelheader (Nov 11, 2010)

Sonder said:


> If it has not been pointed out everyone needs to try Wild Turkey Rare Breed you will be amazed. At that price point it's a great choice for sipping.


Took that advice and picked up a couple Wild Turkey Rare Breed's over the weekend at Bassett's at Catawba.....(scored a bonus earlier so included that in the pic since I didn't luck into any others over the weekend.) Tried the night bite on Friday - seemed slow for others and myself off Mazurik, but it was a beautiful evening - saw a couple well-lit kayaks paddling out off the wall around 7 pm.....


----------



## SwitchbackXT (Jun 13, 2020)

Rare breed is the best on the market! Gobble gobble gents!


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

albionsteelheader said:


> Took that advice and picked up a couple Wild Turkey Rare Breed's over the weekend at Basset's at Catawba.....(scored a bonus earlier so included that in the pic since I didn't luck into any others over the weekend.) Tried the night bite on Friday - seemed slow for others and myself off Mazurik, but it was a beautiful evening - saw a couple well-lit kayaks paddling out off the wall around 7 pm.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 479170
> ...


Glad you liked it and I see you also have another winner! lol


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

OK, my go to is still Four Roses Select, it is very, very, very good and always accessible

But…..
At my Office Christmas party I had a few glasses of Blanton’s for the first time. I know……it is all hype & marketing…….NOPE! It is the best bourbon that I have ever tasted. I’ve not had much high-end stuff, and I’m no whiskey connoisseur, but Blanton’s is the best that I have had, and it is not even close.

So, yesterday I was out getting coffee, and decided to stop in a little ghetto liquor store to replenish my cocktail stock after my bar was hit hard by Santa. This is the kind of place where the clerk and all bottles are behind bullet-proof glass, and most of their business is selling single fruit flavored cigarillos. I order my staples…..Stoli, Maker’s, Don Julio.
“Anything else?” She asks robotically.
“Do you have any Blanton’s?” I ask jokingly.
“I don’t know…..” She says while walking away, and is out of sight for about 5 minutes.
So, I’m think how my stupid question blew-up on me, and I’m irritated at myself for wasting time.
Until she presents a box from a back room and asks, “Is this what you want?”





  








xmasmiracle.jpg




__
Rooster


__
Dec 27, 2021








Oh, and it was about $5 cheaper than Four Roses Select.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Try Buffalo Trace... Also watch a movie called "Neat: Bourbon or something other" Explains how Blantons comes about..


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Santa was generous this year !


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I'd like to find a bottle of Buffalo Trace, but have never seen a bottle in any liquor agency I've been to. A converstion with a lady who runs one cleared up the mystery. With both Buffalo Trace and Crown Royal Peach, when they get what little they get, it mever makes it to the shelf. It goes behind the counter, and if someone comes in and asks for it, they will sell you a bottle.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

I've tried A LOT of bourbons. My 3 go-to's are Woodford Reserve, Knob Creek, and Basil Hayden's


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I've tried to like bourbon so many times, but just can't.
It's the whole line whiskey/bourbon/scotch/rye.
Had a friend give me a bottle of Angels Envy as a good starter bourbon.
Love the smell of it so I'll keep trying.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Dave_E said:


> I've tried to like bourbon so many times, but just can't.
> It's the whole line whiskey/bourbon/scotch/rye.
> Had a friend give me a bottle of Angels Envy as a good starter bourbon.
> Love the smell of it so I'll keep trying.


Try firing up a nice big ole Cigar next time. Try your Bourbon with water, or Ice. Anyone who rolls their eyes at you for adding water is not a bourbon lover. I like to mix Ginger Ale with my bourbon as well. Lady I know likes to mix it with Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

While watching a bourbon review on YouTube, *Knob Creek Smoked Maple* came up in the conversation. I did a search and watched a couple more reviews on it, seemed to get pretty high marks from everyone, so I went out and picked up a bottle. 

Outstanding! Quite tasty neat! Seems to be readily available, 90 proof, $36.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Just remember “ Drinking Rum before noon makes you a pirate not an alcoholic “


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

MagicMarker said:


> Just remember “ Drinking Rum before noon makes you a pirate not an alcoholic “


Arrrrr....... Ya sure?


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I know it's not bourbon, but I cracked an 18 year old bottle of Macallan's that's been sitting on my shelf for 13 years. It was pretty mild. The after taste came on slow, but was good.


----------



## Tree_Beard (Jan 13, 2021)

Evan Williams 1783 all day. Buffalo trace all the other days.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

We'll be doing a little comparison tasting tonight!









Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Fishballz said:


> We'll be doing a little comparison tasting


Me too !








Blantons is my favorite-- so far.








Never tried it but I'm anxious to break the seal on this bottle of Willet but saving it for the cabin and Mzzy season.
Enjoy


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Fishballz said:


> We'll be doing a little comparison tasting tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have been already:









Prolly gonna have to pick up a few more jars to just to make sure which one I like the best.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

A bed of roses


----------



## Seapro1 (Jun 11, 2021)

My go to is Knob Creek rye, I don’t know why but that one really agrees with my palate. Big fan of Elijah Craig too though.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

garhtr said:


> Me too !
> View attachment 480991
> 
> Blantons is my favorite-- so far.
> ...


Please post your thoughts on the Willett. And after you give us your results let me know where you buy it.
We visited the Willett distillery a few years back and now it's a must purchase when I can find it. Nearest store I know is in Buffalo. Gotta be somewhere closer. I took a bottle to deer camp this year and it lasted one night after my boys tried it.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

worminator said:


> your thoughts on the Willett.


Will do but I've been saving it for a special occasion. Missed deer camp to duck hunt and Haven't broken the seal yet. It was a gift from my neighbor and his son, His son drives over the road and picked it up somewhere. I let them hunt on us and they always come through with something nice--Last year they gave me two bottles of Blantons.
Enjoy n Good luck !


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

I believe Buffalo Trace has to be the best $25 bourbon out there. Now it is almost as hard to locate as Blantons.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I used to think that Buffalo Trace was expensive. When I found out what it actually cost, it made sense to me why it's so hard to find. That stuff gets snappled up fast!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Today I punched out early to stand in line to purchase Larceny Single Barrel. My understanding is its not that great. Least thats what the other dozen people told me in that also was standing in line..


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

^^^ way too peppery for my taste, I won't buy it again but that's just me


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

M R DUCKS said:


> A bed of roses


I picked up a small batch yesterday, it was okay, probably won't buy it again to be honost.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

My top four daily drinkers are {in order by price} (high to low) Michter's small batch, Willett, Knob Creek 9 year and Buffalo Trace. If you like maple you gotta try the Michter's. Be sure you get the bourbon and not the rye. The rye is good but a tad hot. I've really only tried a very few that I wouldn't buy again. It's all good. Availability is the next issue. 
CHEERS.............................


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Buffalo Trace has been readily available here in SW Ohio for the last few weeks. I've been hitting it hard (think Buffalo Jump Park), and wish that it was always on the shelf. Blanton's is still king for me, but price & availability makes BT a winner!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Found a bottle of Buffalo Trace in Canton today! First time the OHLIQ site was correct! Now it can snow all it wants to.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Checked OHLQ and it said that a store in my area had it in stock. Doesn't mean you'll see it on the shelf though. The liquor agency is in a grocery store, and the lady who runs it is a bourbon fan. She told me when they get whatever they get, they keep it behind the counter and if you come in and ask for it they will sell you a bottle. She said it's because people check the website and know it's in stock, so it sells out in no time anyway. I've never had it, but have heard that it's a really good 25 buck bottle!


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> Checked OHLQ and it said that a store in my area had it in stock. Doesn't mean you'll see it on the shelf though. The liquor agency is in a grocery store, and the lady who runs it is a bourbon fan. She told me when they get whatever they get, they keep it behind the counter and if you come in and ask for it they will sell you a bottle. She said it's because people check the website and know it's in stock, so it sells out in no time anyway. I've never had it, but have heard that it's a really good 25 buck bottle!


You are correct! The site said they had it, but not on the shelf. I asked if they had it and she said they just got it off the pallet and they keep it behind the counter! It is a close second behind Blantons for me.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

any interest in 1.75 Buffalo Trace, and or Eagle Rare?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Dovans


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Dovans said:


> any interest in 1.75 Buffalo Trace, and or Eagle Rare?


I sent you a message.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> Checked OHLQ and it said that a store in my area had it in stock. Doesn't mean you'll see it on the shelf though. The liquor agency is in a grocery store, and the lady who runs it is a bourbon fan. She told me when they get whatever they get, they keep it behind the counter and if you come in and ask for it they will sell you a bottle. She said it's because people check the website and know it's in stock, so it sells out in no time anyway. I've never had it, but have heard that it's a really good 25 buck bottle!


Tell her I don't believe they're allowed doing that...you can't 'hold' the whole order behind the counter...now if they just got it off the truck it's a different story but only for a certain amount of time...if the Ohio liquor site says it's in stock that doesn't mean you have to go in and ask for it...and I don't think the state would approve of that...that's bullshit...doesn't matter how quick it sells out.
You could have customers walking in there all day that checked the site and walk out empty handed just because it's NOWHERE to be found when the site says it's on the shelf...again, that's some bullshit.
That just reeks of employees snagging bottles for themselves, friends, and family.


----------



## EyeGottem (Sep 20, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> Tell her I don't believe they're allowed doing that...you can't 'hold' the whole order behind the counter...now if they just got it off the truck it's a different story but only for a certain amount of time...if the Ohio liquor site says it's in stock that doesn't mean you have to go in and ask for it...and I don't think the state would approve of that...that's bullshit...doesn't matter how quick it sells out.
> You could have customers walking in there all day that checked the site and walk out empty handed just because it's NOWHERE to be found when the site says it's on the shelf...again, that's some bullshit.
> That just reeks of employees snagging bottles for themselves, friends, and family.


Lighten up Francis ….. is everything in the world a conspiracy to you???? Geez!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Then why not open your mouth and ask about it?! It goes on a lot, especially with product that is very limited! Happens in the wine business too. You go to select retailers and say hey, I got some of this in, here's your allocation.

And like the lady told me, they order what they order, but they get what they get! She also told me that she's a fan of Bulleitt Bourbon. Maybe I'll try that the next time I'm there, since it's about the same price.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> Tell her I don't believe they're allowed doing that...you can't 'hold' the whole order behind the counter...now if they just got it off the truck it's a different story but only for a certain amount of time...if the Ohio liquor site says it's in stock that doesn't mean you have to go in and ask for it...and I don't think the state would approve of that...that's bullshit...doesn't matter how quick it sells out.
> You could have customers walking in there all day that checked the site and walk out empty handed just because it's NOWHERE to be found when the site says it's on the shelf...again, that's some bullshit.
> That just reeks of employees snagging bottles for themselves, friends, and family.


Only thing the State cares about is money. At my store, the good stuff is out when the store opens. He holds nothing back even after repeatable attempts by a certain employees' bribery... 😁 😁


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

EyeGottem said:


> Lighten up Francis ….. is everything in the world a conspiracy to you???? Geez!!!


Karen, wasn't saying anything was a conspiracy, mind your own...Mr 24 posts in 8 years.
No comments from the peanut gallery.
The Ohio liquor site repeatedly has stuff thats listed as 'in stock' when in fact it's not.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Only thing the State cares about is money. At my store, the good stuff is out when the store opens. He holds nothing back even after repeatable attempts by a certain employees' bribery... 😁 😁


I believe that at your store but you and I both know that doesn't go on everywhere, maybe in a perfect world I guess.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> Then why not open your mouth and ask about it?! It goes on a lot, especially with product that is very limited! Happens in the wine business too. You go to select retailers and say hey, I got some of this in, here's your allocation.
> 
> And like the lady told me, they order what they order, but they get what they get! She also told me that she's a fan of Bulleitt Bourbon. Maybe I'll try that the next time I'm there, since it's about the same price.


Back on topic...I've heard Bulleitt is good also, I wanna try it.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

E.H. Taylor Jr. small batch...anyone ever try this?..heard good things about it too...cheaper than Blantons too.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Guy at the Ohio liquor in Giant Eagle Macedonia told me customers wait hours for the truck to come in to see if there was any Buffalo Trace on that week’s order! The few bottles that come in get snatched up quickly. I’ve bought some on line - 1 liter size! Decent deal but had to buy several bottles to make it a good deal. Also seen Buffalo trace in Costco stores in Michigan!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> I believe that at your store but you and I both know that doesn't go on everywhere, maybe in a perfect world I guess.


Very Very True...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

AT my store there are couple cases of Angels Envy... $50 bottle...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> Back on topic...I've heard Bulleitt is good also, I wanna try it.


Something about the father molesting his younger daughter turns me off to it..


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Dovans said:


> Angels Envy... $50 bottle...


That's another one I've never tried, how is it ?
Enjoy !


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Something about the father molesting his younger daughter turns me off to it..


I did not know that...thanks for the info.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Tried for some Eagle Rare on my lunch break today, but they were all gone by the time I got there. How do these people stand in line 2hrs before the doors open on a weekday (workday?), and still have money to buy a bottle? Not hating……I just want in on the secret!

Bulleit Bourbon:
Well, his daughter (45) first alleged that the company was homophobic (after a contract dispute in 2017 & not receiving royalties), and is now accusing him physical and sexual abuse from 25-30 years ago.

Incidentally (if it even matters), Tom Bulleit (76) has denied all accusations.

So, if you judge an accusation alone as proof, then by all means steer clear of Bulleit Bourbon, and go with a more “woke” brand.

I’ve passed by a lot of bottles of Bulleit, but only to get to the better bottles of bourbon.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I still buy Bulleit. I read about all that years ago and it doesn’t add up.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have only had bulleit once 3 years ago, I sat in my stand all day, my buddy killed a 181" deer that evening, by the time we tracked it and got it back to camp its was pretty late I really hadn't eaten or drank much other than a Thermos of coffee I brought with me. Well...there was quite a bit of celebration afterwards and I sort of had a bad experience with it! Not the fault of the spirit it self but none the less it's still in memory bank of taste buds! When I did start moving around the next morning the chicken I had made for dinner was still on the stove... I am guessing that I would have had a little better experience had I not been so dehydrated and had at least 1 decent meal that day but the point being I got to track, recover and drag out a deer that we had dreamed of after a 3 year quest, Buck Norris was dead!

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> E.H. Taylor Jr. small batch...anyone ever try this?..heard good things about it too...cheaper than Blantons too.


I found 2 bottles of it at the nearest liquor agency to me, but I had a fresh bottle of bourbon at home. I was in there for beer, but vowed to come back for one of those bottles when I was through with it. Big mistake! When I went back, both bottles were gone, and they haven't had any more since! ARRRRGGH! I believe it comes from the same family of distilleries that make Buffalo Trace. 

And the person who said all that state cares about is money is spot on! Here's how the process goes. If you apply for a state liquor agency, you are sent a set of specs. Square footage, linear feet of shelf space, storage capacity, etc. Then they will come and inspect the store and make the decision. They set you up with the computerized scanners and registers. Then they will stock your store on "consignment", meaning you don't pay anything. The bill would be enormous, think about it. But, every night after your close of business. they download your info, and know exactly what you sold that day, and how much money is in the account, and they withdraw their share! Every single day! I worked in the wholesale beer and wine business and we are absolutely forbidden to offer consignment to any customer for any reason! 

Just one more example of government making different rules for itself than what they make for us!


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

My son got me a bottle of angels envey for Christmas. I like it. One advantage of having older kids. He's a good son!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

buckeyebowman said:


> I found 2 bottles of it at the nearest liquor agency to me, but I had a fresh bottle of bourbon at home. I was in there for beer, but vowed to come back for one of those bottles when I was through with it. Big mistake! When I went back, both bottles were gone, and they haven't had any more since! ARRRRGGH! I believe it comes from the same family of distilleries that make Buffalo Trace.
> 
> And the person who said all that state cares about is money is spot on! Here's how the process goes. If you apply for a state liquor agency, you are sent a set of specs. Square footage, linear feet of shelf space, storage capacity, etc. Then they will come and inspect the store and make the decision. They set you up with the computerized scanners and registers. Then they will stock your store on "consignment", meaning you don't pay anything. The bill would be enormous, think about it. But, every night after your close of business. they download your info, and know exactly what you sold that day, and how


They are D***s. Not sure why Kroger even has the dept. Never makes money on it. On a 100 dollar bottle of liquor, Kroger gets 5 dollars. Last year my Kroger had to cut a check to liquor agency for over 20 grand. theft, damage, etc. The laws around Wine and Beer are also terrible.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> Tell her I don't believe they're allowed doing that...you can't 'hold' the whole order behind the counter...now if they just got it off the truck it's a different story but only for a certain amount of time...if the Ohio liquor site says it's in stock that doesn't mean you have to go in and ask for it...and I don't think the state would approve of that...that's bullshit...doesn't matter how quick it sells out.
> You could have customers walking in there all day that checked the site and walk out empty handed just because it's NOWHERE to be found when the site says it's on the shelf...again, that's some bullshit.
> That just reeks of employees snagging bottles for themselves, friends, and family.


Ya. I went to a Lorain County store and told them the site showed they had a bottle of Crown Peach. She said no, but a guy heard us and said “here’s one” (behind the counter). She had her back to me but I heard her say someone’s name. He looked over her shoulder at me. He Told her to give it to me. They can have that peach liquor. I dont care for it anyways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

It's nearly impossible to get top shelf stuff around here in PA. There's a store about 3 miles from my house that gets a few cases of Blantons about once every 5 or 6 weeks. There is also a number of retirees that camp at the door every Thursday that will buy every bottle for I believe is 53.00 and then promptly go to the restaurants around here and sell it for 150.00 a bottle. Pretty good gig if you have the time.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Dovans said:


> They are D***s. Not sure why Kroger even has the dept. Never makes money on it. On a 100 dollar bottle of liquor, Kroger gets 5 dollars. Last year my Kroger had to cut a check to liquor agency for over 20 grand. theft, damage, etc. The laws around Wine and Beer are also terrible.


Yep! That's what retail liquor profit is capped at, 5%! The state is the one making the long buck on it!


----------



## albionsteelheader (Nov 11, 2010)

bridgeman said:


> It's nearly impossible to get top shelf stuff around here in PA. There's a store about 3 miles from my house that gets a few cases of Blantons about once every 5 or 6 weeks. There is also a number of retirees that camp at the door every Thursday that will buy every bottle for I believe is 53.00 and then promptly go to the restaurants around here and sell it for 150.00 a bottle. Pretty good gig if you have the time.


The last year it seems just like you described. i've gone to stores that showed 'in stock' only to be turned away.....as a test, my girlfriend went into same store 10 minutes after I was told they didnt' have any of the 'allocated" or behind the counter brands. She proudly walks out with a brown paper OHLQ bag after I was turned away......

Good for her - but bull***t on the retailers subjectively choosing who they sell to 24 hrs or so after a shipment


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

albionsteelheader said:


> The last year it seems just like you described. i've gone to stores that showed 'in stock' only to be turned away.....as a test, my girlfriend went into same store 10 minutes after I was told they didnt' have any of the 'allocated" or behind the counter brands. She proudly walks out with a brown paper OHLQ bag after I was turned away......
> 
> Good for her - but bull***t on the retailers subjectively choosing who they sell to 24 hrs or so after a shipment


Goes on everywhere man...it's BULLSHIT.
And your girl must be a cutie...haha.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Seen a place today in CO with two cases of Buffalo Trace sitting in aisle...un-opened...plus half a dozen bottles on the shelf...plus, they had a few of the big bottles as well. 

Oh, and half a dozen bottles of Crown peach...

Need more room in my suitcase!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Still haven't cracked the seal on the Willet but I've been working on this bottle of Flatboat my wife picked up in Ky.
Nothing really special but for the price --$25-- I'll likely pick up another when/if available. 
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Got a bottle of White Dog Buffalo Trace, Not sure what to think about it yet so ive been trying a and trying it to come up with a review.
I'm not a fan of clear liquor unless it comes from a backyard still.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Gotta go to duty free store in Dominican Republic


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

We stopped at the Hard Rock casino in Hollywood FL last Feb on our way home from the keys and they had Blantons on every bar in there. Had myself a few on the rocks. 

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bridgeman said:


> View attachment 482844
> 
> Gotta go to duty free store in Dominican Republic


Nah! They don't have enough Blanton's!


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Got a bottle for my birthday, my son in law found it somewhere in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Not bourbon, but it's back:









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bridgeman said:


> View attachment 482863
> 
> 
> Got a bottle for my birthday, my son in law found it somewhere in Pittsburgh.


I have NEVER seen a bottle of that anywhere around here!




Rooster said:


> Not bourbon, but it's back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[QUOTE="Rooster, post: 3134193,

Is it really? Was in the a liquor store today when the woman ahead of me asked for 2 bottles of it, and was told that it was unavailable at the present time. Who knows? The cashiers could have been lieing to save what bottles they had for "special" customers.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

At least three stores in the Cincinnati area have it on the shelf, and I expect there will be more stores as it is delivered.

My first time trying it.... okay straight....much better with some ice. Cuts the sweetness and just tastes better to me cold.


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

Finally opened a bottle of Maker's Mark Cask Strength that I've had on the shelf for a year or so. Dang! It is very good. Even the wife didn't dislike it too much.

Stopped at a local Kroger for groceries yesterday. Decided to swing through the liquor store to see if they had anything of interest and wasn't disappointed. Scored Elijah Craig Toasted Barrel, Buffalo Trace and Crown Peach.


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

My brother gave me a bottle of "Legent" recently. Never seen it before. Supposed to be "Partially Finished in wine and sherry casks". Distilled by Fred Noe and then "refined by chief blender Shinji Fukoyo". Haven't cracked the seal on it yet


----------



## albionsteelheader (Nov 11, 2010)

Was hoping to get a bottle of Blanton's this morning.... Local store stated it'll be available on Saturday, Feb 19 (despite an OLQ "Unavailable from Supplier" notice on the state-run website)

Over 15 people in line at 7:45 am, 2 sitting in lawn chairs. .....

Not knowing what is considered "in stock" (past experience is no more than 12 bottles) I cut my losses rather than stand in line to be told "sold out". 

Guess I can't be angry at State.or Sarzanec since I wasn't the early bird today - on to more productive things & splitting firewood.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

State needs to quit announcing when product is coming in.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Our local grocery store has a state store inside of the main store. Although the liquor store opens at 9am the main store is open 24 hours.
On Saturday mornings By 6 am there are usually guys in line waiting by the door. They usually buy a dozen donuts from the bakery to share and sit around and BS. Usually, by the time they finish the coffee and donuts, somebody goes to the deli and has a few sub sandwiches made,again to share with everyone in line.

This is a younger mans version of sitting at the local donut shop or breakfast joint to BS early in the morning.

There may or may not be coffee in each of the guy's travel mug 

The store manager thinks its great .

This is usually the only time of the year that im a part of it as most of the other guys in line do not hunt or fish.

Good times and usually come out with a couple of bottles of something good.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

It sucks... You literally have to be retired to get a decent bottle of bourbon at state minimum. If your still a working man, you lose... One day hopefully I'll have the time to camp out at the store too

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have yet two wait in line at a store but did work out some deals to get a bottle of Blantons and Weller Antique, Special reserve is everywhere no problem getting that, I went to Chicago over the weekend and grabbed a Sazerak rye and Caribou Crossings, Ohio did barrel picks with Jefferson so grabbed a single barrel bottle I'll open that tonight.


----------



## glock22ed (May 11, 2012)

OHLQ has a new lottery bourbon starting today Jack Daniels Coy Hill High Proof Single Barrel.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

glock22ed said:


> OHLQ has a new lottery bourbon starting today Jack Daniels Coy Hill High Proof Single Barrel.


That’s some hot stuff.


----------



## SJB (Mar 22, 2017)

garhtr said:


> View attachment 482209
> 
> Still haven't cracked the seal on the Willet but I've been working on this bottle of Flatboat my wife picked up in Ky.
> Nothing really special but for the price --$25-- I'll likely pick up another when/if available.
> Good luck and enjoy !


When I travel to KY, flatboat is often I bottle I grab. For the price point, can't be beat.


----------



## SJB (Mar 22, 2017)

Last week I had some blantons at an irish pup in Spartenburg, SC. At $12 a healthy pour, I was happy. Didn't hurt they had a great band playing as well. 

Another good option I have come across is a Blade and Bow for around $50 a bottle. Very smooth and nice aromas. From the Louisville, KY area.


----------



## albionsteelheader (Nov 11, 2010)

SJB said:


> Last week I had some blantons at an irish pup in Spartenburg, SC. At $12 a healthy pour, I was happy. Didn't hurt they had a great band playing as well.
> 
> Another good option I have come across is a Blade and Bow for around $50 a bottle. Very smooth and nice aromas. From the Louisville, KY area.


Agree on the Blade & Bow - - I make sure to always have a bottle on hand, it appears to be seen more frequently on shelves now.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Again, not bourbon, but Crown Peach is really growing on me. Have not been able to replenish Buffalo Trace in the last couple of weeks, and peach has taken up the slack. Like bourbon straight, but can't drink the peach without ice (too sweet). But fill a glass with ice, 3oz of peach, and repeat.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Did anyone try this?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Have not but will when you bring some down


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I would, BUT…..
What little research I’ve done, it has been re named, and no longer available…
stupid me, drank all I had….it was plentiful at the time, then poof! I might have had a collectors item!
not sure if I have anything up to you standards….buddy might have some home made stuff If your interested?
good idea, getting together for a drink.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I believe this is the replacement


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I had a bottle of that a few years ago while working in Oregon...a short time later it was unavailable...very good stuff.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

SJB said:


> When I travel to KY, flatboat is often I bottle I grab. For the price point, can't be beat.


Good to know. Stopped in the liquor agency yesterday and noticed flatboat is in as a new item.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

M R DUCKS said:


> I would, BUT…..
> What little research I’ve done, it has been re named, and no longer available…
> stupid me, drank all I had….it was plentiful at the time, then poof! I might have had a collectors item!
> not sure if I have anything up to you standards….buddy might have some home made stuff If your interested?
> good idea, getting together for a drink.


Anytime you need to get out of the house let me know.. Have you used that Pole/Spinning Reel combo yet?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

One maiden fishing trip “ back home”. Reminiscing!
Nice outfit!
was in town for another reason, picked up 2 small smallies, didn’t really give a great effort.
but it was still so nice and peaceful!


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

My son got me this for Father's day. Anybody try it?


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

TM-1 said:


> My son got me this for Father's day. Anybody try it?


I really like it. It’s one of my favorite Rye whiskeys. It has a nice little Spicy finish.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

I just opened a bottle of Basil Hayden Toast last night. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

daughter and SIL stopped by…


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

TM-1 said:


> My son got me this for Father's day. Anybody try it?


I have to drink it with Ice. for being ten yrs old I thought it should have a smoother taste.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

mkalink said:


> I just opened a bottle of Basil Hayden Toast last night. I was pleasantly surprised.


I had linner (lunch/dinner) with my sibs and BIL yesterday afternoon. We were trying a new place, and I was surprised to see that they had a bourbon pour list. At the end of the meal I bought some Basil Hayden's to sip on. Liked it a lot.


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

M R DUCKS said:


> daughter and SIL stopped by…


It's good having kids that can buy you liquor.


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

mkalink said:


> I really like it. It’s one of my favorite Rye whiskeys. It has a nice little Spicy finish.





Dovans said:


> I have to drink it with Ice. for being ten yrs old I thought it should have a smoother taste.


I'm looking forward to trying it. I do keep some bourbon/whiskey in my freezer. I do like it cold.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep...chilled...but not on ice.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

OHLQ was supposed to be shipping Elijah Craig Barrel Proof barrel picks so I just popped into the local Kroger see if any came in. Unfortunately they didn't get any but they did have a bunch of EC Toasted Barrel so I thought "close enough". While ringing up the purchase, I noticed a Blanton's on the same shelf. I nearly fell over. They told me I couldn't buy it because the EC I was purchasing was also allocated and only one of any allocated product can be purchased per day. After some begging they replaced the EC with Blanton's. I still can't believe I actually found it considering I've never even seen a bottle anywhere.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Bvil said:


> OHLQ was supposed to be shipping Elijah Craig Barrel Proof barrel picks so I just popped into the local Kroger see if any came in. Unfortunately they didn't get any but they did have a bunch of EC Toasted Barrel so I thought "close enough". While ringing up the purchase, I noticed a Blanton's on the same shelf. I nearly fell over. They told me I couldn't buy it because the EC I was purchasing was also allocated and only one of any allocated product can be purchased per day. After some begging they replaced the EC with Blanton's. I still can't believe I actually found it considering I've never even seen a bottle anywhere.


Being in the right place at the right time, those usually go first thing in the AM on delivery day if they get any. I feel I've gotten lucky on a few as well. I've joined some trade groups to get some really hard to find bottles, I'm not waiting in line or paying secondary but trading has worked very well. Got an Old Forrester Single Barrel barrel proof and an eagle rare store pic this week, the "tax' was maybe 25 bucks on both bottles, for me it's worth it, blatons is typically 15 bucks, EHT small batch about the same.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I can appreciate this. I have NEVER seen a bottle of Blanton's in the flesh, or the glass!


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

Made a trip last week down to Frankfort KY for a Buffalo Trace tour that we’d scheduled the previous month. As we checked in at the registration desk, the lady told us we picked a good day as Blanton’s was scheduled for release that day in the gift shop. When we entered the gift shop there were three sections of shelving, six shelves high, all loaded with those beautiful rounded bottles.....and the guy was stocking more! However, the guy stocking the shelves couldn’t keep up with the number of people taking them down to purchase. The decision was made to quickly grab my bottle and take it back to my car before we took the tour, which turned out to be wise. When we arrived back at the gift shop an hour and a half later, those shelves all had the standard Buffalo Trace brew - Blanton’s was all sold out!
I highly recommend the trip to Frankfort!


----------



## bvil7777 (Dec 25, 2021)

I did get to try Blanton's about a year ago at Winking Lizard in Peninsula, OH. It was good but not worth secondary pricing. Can't pass it up at MSRP.

On another note, I just found out that Mellow Corn is available in Ohio. Looked on OHLQ and found it in stock at Kroger in Findlay. Bottom shelfer with good reviews. I'm enjoying a pour as I type.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

If anyone wants a good cheap pours I recommend the following. Elijah Craig small batch, Old Forrester 100 proof, Evan Williams Bottle in Bond , Coppers Craft 100 proof, Wild Turkey 101, Old Grand Dad Bottle in Bond, Makers 46, 4 Roses Single Barrel, Woodford Reserve, Weller Special Reserve, Buffalo Trace, Larcany, Knob Creek 9 year, Russells Reserve, all under 45 bucks, most some under 20 even. The best value is Coopers and 4 Roses Single and Russell's. IMO of course.


----------



## bvil7777 (Dec 25, 2021)

All solid recommendations.
I'm not a fan of 4 Rose's, Maker's 46 or Russell's but I've found that preferences change over time. I used to hate WT101 and now it's one of my favorites. 
I'm really digging the Mellow Corn. It's a bit of a departure from bourbon but I love it. Flavors of fresh sweet corn, cinnamon and roasted peanuts. Only $20 for a 1 liter.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Momma did well again for the long weekend.








There’s a bourbon in there. Ribs and margaritas tonight.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

If you haven't tried Corazon Reposado it's darn good.


----------



## mattyice (Jun 22, 2010)

Just got back from working on a job site in Michigan this week and did some hunting up there


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

mattyice said:


> did some hunting up there


That's a nice haul !








Wife brought this home from a recent trip to Ky.
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

mattyice said:


> Just got back from working on a job site in Michigan this week and did some hunting up there


You can’t possible need two eagle rare.


----------



## mattyice (Jun 22, 2010)

bobk said:


> You can’t possible need two eagle rare.


the small bottle is for my buddy, but that’s my 2nd bottle just to start building the reserves haha.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

garhtr said:


> That's a nice haul !
> View attachment 493419
> 
> Wife brought this home from a recent trip to Ky.
> Good luck and enjoy !


Dang good sipping there


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Recently got a knob 12, 1792 BIB store pick, woodville store pick, eagle 🦅 pick and EC barrel strength all excellent pours. This weekend opening a Blanton’s store pick which is supposed to be killer. 

enjoy Labor Day weekend! I’m at branchtill Monday camping and a little fishing


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

garhtr said:


> That's a nice haul !
> View attachment 493419
> 
> Wife brought this home from a recent trip to Ky.
> Good luck and enjoy !


I'm guessing that she got that at the distillery and not on the secondary market!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Seen multiple bottles of Blantons at 3 different Duty-Frees at Dulles Airport last week...3 different toppers...$130 a bottle.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

buckeyebowman said:


> I'm guessing that she got that at the distillery and not on the secondary market!


Brother- inlaw found it in Central Ky, a gift for some work I did for him.
This made the trip also








Barrel aged at sea, we'll see if all that sloshing improves the taste  
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

garhtr said:


> Brother- inlaw found it in Central Ky, a gift for some work I did for him.
> This made the trip also
> View attachment 494338
> 
> ...


I've only been able to find the regular Jefferson's locally. Wanted to try the sea aged stuff


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

^^^ it's worth every penny. Readily available here in SW PA but it's 72 bucks a bottle.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I just got the oceans 24 as a gift, have not opened it yet but have had a jeffersons it's good.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

The truck came in late for my local store, lotta peeps were hanging around for 3 hours and gave up. Walked in at 6 o'clock after dinner and scored two bottles for 49 bucks each. Also got 4 bottles of Buffalo trace. I'm stocked up for the holidays early.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Good score, anything That’s allocated around here is limit 1….


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Seriously not bad.


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Gotta warm these old bones today! 🥶


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I just cracked a store pick of Blantons, the non store pick i had open before this one was better. Also, if you can find antient age 10 start, it's nearly identical as Blantons (same mash bill) and it's 15 bucks.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Anybody try the Seven Brothers Distillery in Harpersfield?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Haven’t followed this whole thread but just saw this and thought would throw out for perusal.
*5 best bourbons for under $30*
Here: https://currently.att.yahoo.com/news/top-5-bourbons-under-30-090648491.html


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Back in March my wife got me a bottle of stag jr at price. Still haven’t opened it and don’t think I will for a while. Apparently the 18th batch that is coming out won’t have Jr on the label, so prices of bottles with Jr are going to go up.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

K gonefishin said:


> I just cracked a store pick of Blantons, the non store pick i had open before this one was better. Also, if you can find antient age 10 start, it's nearly identical as Blantons (same mash bill) and it's 15 bucks.


Blantons infamous profile comes from where the particular barrel is aged.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm in Anaheim working, and stopped in the liquor store for a weeks supply.

Excited when I see they have several bottles of Blanton's.....$299. LOL


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Rooster said:


> I'm in Anaheim working, and stopped in the liquor store for a weeks supply.
> 
> Excited when I see they have several bottles of Blanton's.....$299. LOL


Ouch…. I love me some Blantons but not that much! 😵


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL, I could get TEN bottles of BT for that price. I refuse to pay over normal retail price.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Dovans said:


> Blantons infamous profile comes from where the particular barrel is aged.


Yes I know, Warehouse H. Store picks also come from that same building but are picked out of better than usual barrels. Some picks are better some aren't but depends on the pallet. Antient Age is the same mashbill (#2) as Blanton's, Elmer T. Lee, the warehouse single barrel program that is Blanton's specialty plus and fancy bottle is why people chase Blanton's doesn't mean its better than the rest that come from masbhill #2, at least in my opinion. Its good but can name 20 other bottles (mostly shelve bottles) that I would rather drink.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

At ATL yesterday....if they would have been closer to retail...I would have made friends with some international travelers!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

K gonefishin said:


> Yes I know, Warehouse H. Store picks also come from that same building but are picked out of better than usual barrels. Some picks are better some aren't but depends on the pallet. Antient Age is the same mashbill (#2) as Blanton's, Elmer T. Lee, the warehouse single barrel program that is Blanton's specialty plus and fancy bottle is why people chase Blanton's doesn't mean its better than the rest that come from masbhill #2, at least in my opinion. Its good but can name 20 other bottles (mostly shelve bottles) that I would rather drink.


The lady who manages the liquor agency in a local supermarket told me the exact same thing. I told her that a lot of people online seem to really like Blanton's. She made a little snort of derision and said that you can spend a lot less money, and get bourbon that's just as good. I'll have to try Ancient Age the next time I'm in the market.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Ancient Ancient Age 10. is the allocated one.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Ok. - just getting into bourbons. Have had a bottle of this or that over the years. But just had some American honey (wild turkey) that I got to add to a coke, lemon, and ginger hot toddy's for a cough (bad bronchitis that could have been covid) - stuff really helps and a shot of liquor helps a bit more. Anyhow, after enjoying sipping on that & some other random bourbons in the past - I picked up a bottle of buffalo trace.

Question is, what are some good simple mixers/cocktails using bourbons that keep the flavors? I've been enjoying it on ice or with a 50/50 splash of simply lemonade/ limeade or some ginger ale. What else should I try?


Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Crushed ice
One large ice cube
Neat

Jimmy Russel said it don't matter how you drink it so long as you enjoy it

Kinda sacrilegious to mix good bourbon with anything other than ice but it's your choice


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Mix with “sodas” like cola,! 7-up/ sprite, 

I love Moscow mules…vodka,lime juice, ginger beer lots of ice…..
so
make it a Kentucky mule…bourbon instead of vodka …more flavor!

ginger beer isn’t for everyone, I really prefer the cheaper Kroger non alcoholic ginger beer over the often recommended “fever tree ginger beer” but, to each their own….


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Old Fashioned is my favorite bourbon cocktail. I like 1oz of rye, 1 oz of bourbon, 1/2 oz simple syrup, 3 dashes of angostura bitters, 2 dashes of orange bitters over one large sphere ice cub, luxardo cherry and orange peel expressed over the drink and around the rim. I don't always add the luxardo as I don't like them to sweet but I will add them once in awhile. 

Kentucky Mule is good, mint julep, whisky smash.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

We go through a couple of boxes of Esther Price bourbon cherries each year….usually try to save them for the Holidays. I’m not normally a chocolate connoisseur, but dark chocolate, cherries, and bourbon …with a glass of bourbon is a good combo. The girl’s at Ester Price said they were made with Maker’s Mark? Not sure about that, but they are good:









Cherries soaked in buckets of bourbon are the ultimate chocolate gift


At least two local candy companies, Esther Price and Winans Chocolates, sell the liquor-infused delights known as chocolate-covered bourbon cherries during the holiday season.




www.dayton.com


----------



## albionsteelheader (Nov 11, 2010)

Crown Royal Salted Caramel is making a rare appearance (at least in the Greater Cleveland area) - was surprised to find some on shelves while picking up a Michter's US (!)


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Old Fashioned Thanksgiving!









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

albionsteelheader said:


> Crown Royal Salted Caramel is making a rare appearance (at least in the Greater Cleveland area) - was surprised to find some on shelves while picking up a Michter's US (!)
> View attachment 498843


I am surprised that you find it " rare" to find salted caramel on the shelves… It's on the shelves every day down in southern Ohio… Personally, I think there's a reason for that


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

As a simple old fashioned (bourbon, simple syrup, orange peel, bitters, ice)- what is your spirit of choice? Between buffalo trace and wild turkey 101 the turkey is the clear winner for me. Neat or over ice I like both about the same. (New to bourbon)

What readily available bourbons (or ryes?) In the ~ $30 or less range should I try next? 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

boss302 said:


> (or ryes?) In the ~ $30 or less


I haven't tried many rye whiskeys but Weller (wheat) is excellent in my opinion.
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

I know this is a bourbon thread but maybe some of you might have some info on the value of a Certified never been unboxed bottle of Jack Daniel Tennessee Bicentennial Bottle w/ registered Certificate from bottling no.2


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

boss302 said:


> As a simple old fashioned (bourbon, simple syrup, orange peel, bitters, ice)- what is your spirit of choice? Between buffalo trace and wild turkey 101 the turkey is the clear winner for me. Neat or over ice I like both about the same. (New to bourbon)
> 
> What readily available bourbons (or ryes?) In the ~ $30 or less range should I try next?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Wild Turkey Rye, Redemption, Knob Creek, Mitchers, Sazerak (tough to find) 
Wild Turkey is 24 I think.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

dennis treich said:


> I know this is a bourbon thread but maybe some of you might have some info on the value of a Certified never been unboxed bottle of Jack Daniel Tennessee Bicentennial Bottle w/ registered Certificate from bottling no.2


Send me pics I know some jack experts, I sold a ton of old jack to a couple guys they will know immediately.


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

K gonefishin said:


> Send me pics I know some jack experts, I sold a ton of old jack to a couple guys they will know immediately.


I hope this works it's the first time trying


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Okay I hit up a couple people I'll let you know what I found out.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

275-300


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

K gonefishin said:


> 275-300


That's pretty good… Everywhere I looked on the Internet… i couldn't find it for less than $500


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

I would love to try Blantons. Can’t ever find it


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Bronson said:


> I would love to try Blantons. Can’t ever find it



Saturday mornings at giant eagle it's available alot, gotta be one of the first in line. Or pay 100-120 secondary. Its not that good LOL


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

You could try Ancient Age. It's made at the Buffalo Trace distillery, and is the same mash bill #2 as Blanton's. Plus, it's a lot less expensive.


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

buckeyebowman said:


> You could try Ancient Age. It's made at the Buffalo Trace distillery, and is the same mash bill #2 as Blanton's. Plus, it's a lot less expensive.


I do love me some Blantons but yes way to expensive…..


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

K gonefishin said:


> 275-300


Thanks for checking and return reply gone. It's funny that my e-mail is gonefishingohio. I've seen some listings on E-bay form as much as $900.00 of course that is asking price.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Major score at the PA state store this afternoon. Had to go to Lowe's and get a plumbing tee to finish up a project and stopped in to see if they got any good stuff in. 59 a bottle for the blantons, 29 for the eagle rare and 27 for the buffalo trace. 

An early Christmas present to myself.


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

My son got me this for Christmas. Anyone try it?


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I like the Weller special reserve. Santa was good to me too, got a Blanton's, Eagle Rare, Buffalo Trace and Michters!!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

OK, I've been getting into the bourbon scene for the last three years or so… I enjoy it immensely, however, I have a semi-serious question for anyone here that's really, really into bourbon…
From what I understand, and read, bourbon is one of the most heavily regulated products in the United States… From the aging process, to the bottling process, to the 51% corn requirement, to the aged in charred new oak barrels requirement. when I watch shows on YouTube, read about articles, I typically see everyone tasting the bourbon and then reflecting on the "notes " such as smoky, fruity, floral, and so on… My question is… Am I missing something? If the same requirements are imposed on every distiller that makes bourbon, how are you guys picking up all these subtle little "notes "of flavor?I never seem to be able to decipher tiny hints or flavors like that… And from what I understand, even to be labeled as "bourbon "..... other ingredients are not allowed to be added in the process. help me make sense of this. and maybe I am drinking it wrong?


----------



## Steel-Addicted (Apr 24, 2016)

9Left said:


> I never seem to be able to decipher tiny hints or flavors like that…


My friends and I went to Louisville, KY last August to do a part of the Bourbon Trail. First distillery we went to was Angels Envy where they taught us how to taste and appreciate the finer hints of different bourbons & rye. Rather than me type it out, check out YouTube. A search on "how to taste bourbon" brings up a lot of best practices.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

9Left said:


> OK, I've been getting into the bourbon scene for the last three years or so… I enjoy it immensely, however, I have a semi-serious question for anyone here that's really, really into bourbon…
> From what I understand, and read, bourbon is one of the most heavily regulated products in the United States… From the aging process, to the bottling process, to the 51% corn requirement, to the aged in charred new oak barrels requirement. when I watch shows on YouTube, read about articles, I typically see everyone tasting the bourbon and then reflecting on the "notes " such as smoky, fruity, floral, and so on… My question is… Am I missing something? If the same requirements are imposed on every distiller that makes bourbon, how are you guys picking up all these subtle little "notes "of flavor?I never seem to be able to decipher tiny hints or flavors like that… And from what I understand, even to be labeled as "bourbon "..... other ingredients are not allowed to be added in the process. help me make sense of this. and maybe I am drinking it wrong?


Not all bourbon is equal, a couple things that make each bottle unique vary greatly are the Mashbill (recipe) the level of char higher the longer it's charred (typically #1 – #4) the barrel gets, how long that barrel is aged, where that barrel was stored (what warehouse, floor, etc). Bourbon is dumped and often blended meaning they will dump X number of barrels and it's all mixed together, then "proofed" so it's all equal across the board (90, 100 etc) the term Single Barrel means that bottle came from a singular barrel and it wasn't blended. Barrel proof means the proof is exactly what it came out of the barrel at and it wasn't cut or proofed down. These are often stronger 110-135 Proofs= hotter but more flavor as nothing was added (bourbon can only have water added to proof it down and why the limestone filtered water from the Kentucky river is used from Kentucky distillers, one reason why a ton of bourbon comes from Kentucky. 

Drink it neat if you want to be able to pick out notes, use the proper glass (glencairn) swirl and smell it multiple times, rinse and repeat a few times, swirling and letting a glass sit will release some ethanol as well which makes for a better sip. Start low, when straight spririts hit your mouth it's a shock to your taste buds, mouth and tounge, so lay out 4 glasses, starting 90, then 100, and go up from there in proofs working your way up to barrel strtechn, full proofs, etc. 

More later....


----------



## albionsteelheader (Nov 11, 2010)

Missed out on an Eagle Rare release last month, so bought an allocated Weller which others said was still available behind the counter. Unwrapped it the other day thinking it was the Weller 107 - - actually it was Weller Full Proof. Anyone have this before ? Seems the secondary market really marks this up so I'm hoping its worth the hype


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Its excellent, far better than 107 and SR


----------

